# Babywearing after c-section?



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Well, it was confirmed today for me that I'm going to have to have a c-section because of placenta previa (which is a huge disappointment in and of itself). I'm now having to rethink EVERYTHING, it seems, that I've planned for this birth.

What I'm wondering about here is if wearing the baby after a c-section is safe? In one sense, it seems easier than trying to lift her and carry her around in my arms (or worse, a baby carrier) but it also seems like it'll be a big strain too. I was planning on buying a didymos, but now I'm not so sure if that's a good idea. My husband can still wear her, but he won't be able to wear her as much as I was going to be as he'll be working. I'm really disappointed - I feel like all my AP plans have so quickly slipped away! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

I had a csection and I have used my Moby wrap from the first day we got home and have no issues at all. I couldn't live without it!!


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Probably depends on the type of sling. I had a pouch and had a hard time wearing it cause my incision area was so sensitive for a long time. But the sizing may have been off on that sling. I tried the carrier once, definite bad idea, because the twisting, uneven weight distribution is bad for the healing cut. If you have to lift her use your arms (I think the Dr.s say you can lift up to 10 pounds anyway) But a good sling carry will probably be the best thing.
Try to read up about sections, there is a c-section recovery thread somewhere about. They might have useful babywearing tips too. I think, for me, the hardest part of recovery was the lack of information (cause it was unplanned, and I had not researched it at all)


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

It may depend on your recovery. I'd have had a hard time. I had to hold her higher up to she wasn't pressing on my stomach at all. I had a hard time just hlding her to nurse or anything. I find slings uncomfy anyway, and the only other thing I could find was snuggli. I got that at 2 months, and hardly used it, but it would NOT have worked right after. By 4-6 weeks, it'd have been fine. maybe different carriers would work better. The issue with a snuggle was she's kind asway form side to side as I mived, and also, she'd have been able to kick my stomach.

As far as infant car seats, I wasn't allowed to carry Rachel in it for 6 weeks, as it would be too heavy. You aren't supposed to carry anything heavier than baby for 6 weeks. I just carried her in my arms. I"d get a wrap, or whatever you plan to get and try it. If it is comfy enough, it would be easier than just carrying baby in your arms alot.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I had a pretty tough time with my ring sling after having a c-section. I wish I would have stuck with it...I put the sling away until she was 6 months old or so! Do you have a friend who is sling-experienced who can help you IRL? That would help a lot.

I felt kind of arthritic for a while during my recovery. I think my hormones were just really out of whack for a while. My wrists and neck and back all were very sore. After I felt better, I felt like it was too late for slinging to work, but that was silly!

I know you're not thrilled you have to have a c-section, but it doesn't make you a non-AP mom. You can still co-sleep, breastfeed, babywear, etc! ((HUGS)) I'm sorry about the previa.


----------



## junomama (Oct 28, 2006)

I think you'll be fine ... I bought our first sling 10 days after DS was born (via c-birth), and it felt fine to carry him in it. (Except he didn't like it, and I had to return it, and it took a while to find another sling, but that's another story.) Just make sure you find one that fits and doesn't ride too low on your body, which can stress your lower muscles.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

I started using a ring sling about a week after my section. I wore the baby fairly high so it did not bother my stomach at all. I wouldn't start with a woven wrap because the tying and the adjusting might be a little more difficult, and you want things to be as easy as possible while you recover and adjust to life with your new baby.








for things not going as planned; I know how hard that is, having been there myself. Just remember that AP is about meeting the needs of your child as best you can.


----------



## superlori (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I think I might try getting an inexpensive sling that is easy to use (I'm having to re-research slings now - I've been decided on the didymos for months now) to start out with, but I'll go ahead and get the didymos and try it. At any rate, my husband will still use that one. As long as I can get her used to a sling, I suppose it doesn't matter if I start out with a different kind. I just want to be able to wear her - there are so many positive reasons to do it!

Thanks for the kind words too. I'm getting used to the idea a bit more. I'm just reminding myself now to be thankful that c-sections exist for these times when we otherwise would not make it!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I used a ring sling and a well fitted pouch after my c-section but it does depend on your recovery. Mine wasn't bad and my midwife said "don't lift anything heavier than your baby, so I think as long as the carrier is high and not sitting on your stomach, you should be fine. I hope for a VBAC with my next one but if not, I plan on using a stretchy wrap from day one.

I know how hard it is to have a c-section but you can still be a great AP parent (I co-sleep, breastfeed, babywear!)


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I was able to carry DD in a wilkinet after about 3 weeks after my section (also for placenta previa). She was in NICU for a while so that was my first opertunity to try.

I have been carrying DS in a wrap from about a week onwards. I still can't manage it for quite as long as I would like but it's improving. I'm only 6 weeks post op and he is a LOT heavyier than DD.

I say go with what you think you will use most long term. It's hard to come to terms with needing a CS and I've tried to keep everything else the same as I would have done otherwise. I think buying a differnt anything on the basis of the CS would be a constant reminder to me.


----------



## BlissP (Jun 24, 2005)

I just had my second DS by repeat c-section not quite four weeks ago and have been happily wearing him in my Moby since I got home from the hospital without any problem. I also just got a Dehli Hoppediz from a momma at TBW and can't wait to give it a whirl!

FWIW, I have had a much easier time recovering from this c-section than the first one (my first one was after induced labor and hours of pushing) I think because of it being scheduled. It was a disappointment for me not to have a VBAC (baby needed to come out due to diabetes), but recovery has been extremely speedy - I feel like I am as good as new already.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

I had the world's easiest section recovery, and was wearing my baby in her KKAFP from 12 hours on.

A properly-fitted sling should not touch the incision, anyway, unless you have a vertical incision.


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

I would wear him for short periods at two and three weeks. By six weeks I could wear him for hours. It will work out. When you're too sore for babywearing, there is always babyholding. Best of luck in your upcoming birth. The best consolation is you'll be able to sit down like a champ!


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

I wore my baby in the hospital, I think the day after she was born. I put her in a hotsling (pouch) and sat in the glider rocker, and was quite comfortable. I did scare the nurse, however, who walked in and didn't know where the baby was!

Also, a little OT, but I had a very caring nurse who, after she was given her apgar and checked out, placed my daughter on my chest, skin to skin. She quieted immediately, and from there we headed back to my room where we started nursing and continued skin to skin contact. It was awesome, even though I had to have a C-section (and hope to avoid that next time). I started using a mei tai not long after I got home. Good luck!


----------

